# I don't mind helping you out, but don't...



## MiaLing

Hi

I would appreciate help with the following. It will be from a woman to a man.

I don't mind helping you out, but don't take the piss (don't take advantage of my good nature).

thanks very much.


----------



## LucioDaMusk

Nie mam nic przeciwko pomaganiu Tobie, ale nie wykorzystuj mojej dobrej natury.
( I omited the word "piss", sentence can be used in kind way.)


----------



## MiaLing

thanks for the reply

I kind of wanted to include the "don't take the piss" part, because it's a very close friend who has been borrowing money from me whilst they were waiting for their wages from their new job.


----------



## majlo

If it's a very close friend, why do you want to include _don't take the piss_?


----------



## MiaLing

does it matter why I want to say it? Not being rude I was asking for help. Wasn't expecting to justify myself.


----------



## majlo

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq


----------



## LucioDaMusk

Nie mam nic przeciwko pomaganiu Tobie, ale nie olewaj mnie ( nie wykorzystuj mojej dobrej natury )

I hope it's not too late


----------



## MiaLing

thanks LucioDaMusk.

Majlo - i'm sorry if i caused offence to you i was only asking for help to translate. the words i chose were ok for the type of chats i have with friend.


----------



## majlo

I only asked why because maybe it would help shed some more light on the matter. I don't feel offended at all. 

_Nie olewaj mnie _might be ambiguous. I'd say _nie rób sobie ze mnie jaj_.


----------

